# sx-905 problem >:(



## tomster785 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a problem with the sx-905 headset. It wont pair with the dongle it came with. I have googled it but all it comes up with is product information...


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

The manual for teh sx-905 is here: http://www.suicen.com/dl/20078101555.doc


----------



## tomster785 (Sep 14, 2008)

elf said:


> The manual for teh sx-905 is here: http://www.suicen.com/dl/20078101555.doc


Awesome thanks that helped. Although now I have another problem. I can't get audio and microphone to work at the same time.


----------



## jekelly09 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am having a similar problem with my SX-905 headset. I paired it with my computer but my computer is still asking for driver software. Any Ideas?


----------

